# Help me Choose locale for LibreOffice



## valsorym (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all.
I installed
editors/libreoffice

```
make && make LOCALIZED_LANG=ru install clean
```

After 7 hours I read message:

```
...
touch: /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/loinstall//usr/local/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/
share/samples/ru/.keep: Nu such file or directory
*** Error code 1.
```

After i run:

```
make install
```

LibreOffice install - Ok, but have English interface.
I need have Russian interface!


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 17, 2011)

If your haven't 'make clean' the port, just: 

```
mkdir /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/loinstall//usr/local/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/share/samples/ru/
```
then re run `make install`

It won't rebuild libreoffice and should work.

I'm working on a better fix.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 24, 2011)

The correct solution is.

```
# make LOCALIZED_LANG=ru
# make LOCALIZED_LANG=ru install
```

It works .. Does not work check Ukrainian grammar.
But you need to install additional packages.


----------

